# War einkaufen (mal wieder)



## hoboo34 (7. Mai 2010)

....auf den Hinweis eines befreundeten "Teich-Maniac" bin ich heute zu "Deh***", da die Teichpflanzen im Angebot haben. 1,99 Euronen. Denke das ist OK.
Hab mich entsprechend der pflanzlichen Schwachstellen im Teich eingedeckt (Auswahl war nimmer so groß):
-__ Muschelblume
-Wassernuss
-__ Wasserpest
- __ Hornkraut
-__ Seekanne
-Goldfischfutter

Hornkraut, Seekanne und Wasserpest sollen sich ja selbständig am Boden verankern und dann lustig austreiben und weiterleben.
In meinen 10 Jahren "Teich-Freak-Dasein" ist mir so eine Selbstverankerung grundsätzlich in die Hose gegangen  Die Dinger haben alles gemacht nur keinen Anker geworfen. Irgendwie sind sie im Teich rumgedümpelt um dann sterbend angespült zu werden.

Mein Plan ist es nun die 3 Kameraden anhand Pflanztaschen "vorzuverankern". Wenn sich dann Triebe aus der Tasche flüchten können sie ja anfangen mit selbständigem "ankern".
Macht das Sinn ? Funktioniert das so überhaupt ?


----------



## Christine (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: War einkaufen (mal wieder)*

Hi Frank,

bei __ Wasserpest und __ Seekanne ist das o.k., bei __ Hornkraut ist das völlig witzlos.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: War einkaufen (mal wieder)*

Hi Frank,

die __ Seekanne mußt Du einpflanzen. Bei der __ Wassernuß die als Anker dienende Nuß in den Boden drücken (wenn keine Nuß mehr dran ist kommt die nächstes Jahr nicht mehr wieder, da sie dann nicht blühen/fruchten kann). __ Wasserpest und __ Hornblatt wirft man einfach in den Teich (wurzellos)

MfG Frank


----------



## Mary (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: War einkaufen (mal wieder)*

Hallo,
wir waren heute auch Teichpflanzen shoppen 
Haben je eine
__ Wasserfeder
__ Seekanne und
Wasserhyazinthe geholt, die nun frei rumschwimmen sollen und für den Sumpfbereich je eine
Amerikanische Sumpfiris
Sumpfvergissmeinnicht weiss und mein Schatz wollte noch einen
__ Zwergrohrkolben

Hoffentlich wird es jetzt endlich mal etwas bunter am Teich 

LG, Mary


----------



## Annett (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: War einkaufen (mal wieder)*

Hallo Frank.

Nach zahllosen Versuchen schwimmendes __ Hornkraut + __ Wasserpest im Teich zu halten (welche regelmäßig ein gingen), habe ich mich an Karstens Pflanzempfehlung gehalten bzw. diese weiter vereinfacht.

Man nehme einige Stengel der Unterwasserpflanze, dazu einen Schnipsgummi (falls nicht vorhanden - frag mal Deine Frau, ob sie vom nächsten Einkauf welche mitbringt) und einen flachen nicht scharfkantigen Kieselstein. Stein mit dem Gummi an den Stengeln befestigen und das Ganze vorsichtig am gewünschten Pflanzort platzieren. 
Mittlerweile bleibt unser Hornkraut auch ohne Steinchen da, wo es hingehört - am Boden.


----------



## hoboo34 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: War einkaufen (mal wieder)*

Moin Annett,

so ähnlich hab ich es dann auch gemacht. Hab sie mit Schnur am Stein fixiert und versenkt. So weit ich es aktuell beurteilen kann mit Erfolg.


----------



## Fluni81 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: War einkaufen (mal wieder)*

..mal sehn, ob die Muschelblumen, die ich gestern mitgebracht habe was werden Normalerweis ehabi ch  mit so Schwimmpflanzen kein Glück...


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: War einkaufen (mal wieder)*

Ich mach das bei meiner __ Wasserpest immer mit Sand.
Ich nehme einen Büschel, lege sie auf den Boden und bedecke diesen dann mit
einem Häufchen Sand, dann heben die auch. Ab und zu, wenn sich da mal ein Frosch darin verirrt, kommt wieder ein Häufchen hoch, aber höchst selten.
lg Markus


----------



## danyvet (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: War einkaufen (mal wieder)*

bitte, was ist denn ein "schnipsgummi"???


----------



## hoboo34 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: War einkaufen (mal wieder)*

Ist doch ganz einfach..mit einem Schnippsgummi haben wir früher in der Schule "Grampen" auf den Lehrer und die Mitschüler abgefeuert


----------



## Christine (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: War einkaufen (mal wieder)*

Was sind "Grampen" fragt der andere


----------



## hoboo34 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: War einkaufen (mal wieder)*

..genau diese Frage wollte ich provozieren


----------



## hoboo34 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: War einkaufen (mal wieder)*

..in der Regel bestehen die Grampen aus Teilstücken die man aus den Schulheftseiten rupft, dann genüsslich im Mund zerkaut und mit Speichel durchsetzt......dann nimmt man sie raus und formt eine ca. 1cm lange Wurst mit einem Durchmesser von ca. 3-4 mm...spannt sie in den Gummi und feuert sie ab.
Aufgrund des hohen Feuchtigkeitsgehalts bleiben sie prima überall kleben :smoki


----------



## Christine (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: War einkaufen (mal wieder)*

 das  haben wir immer mit einem Strohalm gemacht


----------



## Annett (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: War einkaufen (mal wieder)*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gummiband

DAS sind die von mir empfohlenen "Schnipsgummis". Was Ihr sonst noch so damit (vor vielen Jahren?) gemacht habt, möchte ich gar nicht wissen. 
Ich war immer artig in der Schule.


----------



## Erdmuta (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: War einkaufen (mal wieder)*

Von den Gummis wurde uns abgeraten:?, weil die angeblich die zarten Stengel der Unterwasserpflanzen angreifen.
Ja, ja die "Fach" - Händler.


----------



## heiko-rech (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: War einkaufen (mal wieder)*

Hallo,


Fluni81 schrieb:


> ..mal sehn, ob die Muschelblumen, die ich gestern mitgebracht habe was werden Normalerweis ehabi ch  mit so Schwimmpflanzen kein Glück...



Es scheint mir noch zu früh um diese Pflanzen auszusetzen. Zumindest bei uns sind die Wassertemperaturen noch sehr niedrig. Einige der überwinterten Muschelblumen habe ich versuchsweise mal in den Teich gesetzt. Sie hielten nicht lange.

Die Muschelblumen sollen zwar frei schwimmen, aber meiner Erfahrung nach, wachsen sie besser, wenn sie nicht über den Teich treiben, sondern ein wenig in ihrer Bewegungsfreiheit eingeschränkt werden. 

Ich würde warten, bis sich das Wasser auch in der Nacht nicht mehr so stark abkühlt. Muschlblumen kann man auch gut im Haus halten. Ein Behälter mit Wasser und ein wenig Flüssigdünger fürs Aquarium sind ausreichend.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Fluni81 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: War einkaufen (mal wieder)*

Huhu!
Ah, ich seh das jetzt erst..nu isses zu dunkel um sie im Teich zu finden
Ich werd sie morgen reinholen:shock
danke für den Tip!
gruss antje


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: War einkaufen (mal wieder)*

Hi Christine,

Grampen kenn ich nicht, aber Krampen. Das sind U-förmige Nägel (zum befestigen z.B  von Maschendraht am Pfosten)

MfG Frank


----------



## danyvet (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: War einkaufen (mal wieder)*

Ah! Sag doch gleich, dass du Gummiringerl gemeint hast!


----------



## Armatus (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: War einkaufen (mal wieder)*

Krampen sind papierkügelchen ^^

EDIT: Krampen sind trocken! Die die kleben bleiben heißen Rotzbollen ^^


----------

